# Не запускается X Window Server

## Oleg_Ponomaryov

После установки Gentoo решил поставить иксы с целью дальнейшей установки KDE. В качестве инструкции использовал эту статью: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration. Однако в результате выполнения команды:

```
startx
```

получаю ошибку:

```
(EE) no screens found(EE)
```

В качестве машины для ОС выступает ноут Dell Inspiron N7110. В нём стоит дискретная видюха NVidia GeForce 525M и встроенная Intel HD Graphics 3000. В идеале их работа совмещается технологией гибридной графики NVidia Optimus.

Получив вышеуказанную ошибку первый раз, я почитал о ней и решил попробовать устранить её установкой драйверов NVidia, делал по этой статье: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers, однако ошибка никуда не делась, а когда я пытался запустить средства диагностики из пакета mesa-progs, то появлялась ошибка:

```
couldn't open display
```

Помогите, пожалуйста, исправить проблему. Заранее большое спасибо!

Ниже привожу содержание файла Xorg.0.log:

```
[  4265.046] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[  4265.046] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  4265.046] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  4265.046] Current Operating System: Linux inspiron 3.10.25-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Jan 15 00:57:28 EET 2014 x86_64

[  4265.046] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo root=UUID=5fa85daf-3401-4a0a-a26b-ed302cbfc97c ro

[  4265.047] Build Date: 19 January 2014  06:57:28PM

[  4265.047]  

[  4265.047] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[  4265.047]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  4265.047] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  4265.048] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 21 19:00:51 2014

[  4265.048] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  4265.048] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  4265.048] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  4265.048] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  4265.048] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  4265.048] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  4265.048] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[  4265.048] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[  4265.048] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  4265.049] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  4265.049] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  4265.049] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  4265.049]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  4265.049] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  4265.049] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  4265.049] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  4265.049] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fcc00

[  4265.049] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  4265.049]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  4265.049]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  4265.049]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  4265.049]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  4265.050] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1028:04c4 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf1400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64

[  4265.050] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df5:1028:04c4 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  4265.050] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  4265.051] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  4265.052] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  4265.053] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  4265.053] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  4265.214] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  4265.214]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  4265.214]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  4265.214] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.117  Tue Nov 26 21:45:09 PST 2013

[  4265.214] Loading extension GLX

[  4265.214] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  4265.214] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  4265.215] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  4265.215]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  4265.215]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  4265.215] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  304.117  Tue Nov 26 21:27:08 PST 2013

[  4265.215] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  4265.216] (--) using VT number 7

[  4265.219] (EE) No devices detected.

[  4265.219] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  4265.219] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  4265.219] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  4265.219] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  4265.219] (EE) 

[/glsa]
```

А вот вывод lspci. Обе видеокарты нормально определяются:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

```

----------

## Etherius

Установлены xorg-twm xorg-xclock xterm ?Что то похожее без них было вроде.

----------

## Oleg_Ponomaryov

 *Etherius wrote:*   

> Установлены xorg-twm xorg-xclock xterm ?Что то похожее без них было вроде.

 

Спасибо за ответ! Установил эти пакеты (до этого не было), но ситуация, к сожалению, не изменилась  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

Данный ноутбук использует технологию Nvidia Optimus для вывода графики. Почитайте как настроить xorg.conf в данном случае. Возможно потребуется установить x11-misc/bumblebee или primus(нет в главном дереве portage). Я говорю возможно, потому что сам подобной настройкой занимался давно и уже не помню что там и как.

----------

